# ford 5640 right tire seems to stick



## pearlandford (Sep 18, 2010)

I recently bought a used "96" model 5640 with 650 hrs 2wd with loader

I'm new to tractors so forgive me if I ask a stupid question. Anyway, it seems the right wheel is sticking somehow. I don't smell anything like brakes but when I push the clutch in while moving the tractor seems to stop rather than free wheel as I would anticipate. I noticed initially that the rear end was low on HYD oil. I added about 5 gal (weird because I don't see where it leaks anywhere) and that didn't seem to make a difference.

Is it normal for the tractor to stop, not abruptly but faster than I'd anticipate, rather than free roll. Also, I noticed when the ground got wet it was the left tire that spun and the right tire remained motionless. Are these like trucks? Are the rear wheels independent?

Any help would be appreciated. Overall is works great.

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Pearlandford! Yes the wheels are independent unless you hit the diff lock. Sounds like the right brake is out of adjustment or is not releasing all the way back. Do the pedals for each brake have the same travel and depress about the same in terms of resistance?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could even be that the return spring could be missing for the right brake. Have you by chance jacked it up and just turned the wheels freely to see if there is actually any resistance?


----------



## pearlandford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. the break pedals have a latch that is currently holding the unit as one. I'll separate them and test the difference in pressure. I'll also check the spring. they're both rusty so replacing the now might make sense.

Now another dumb question, the tractor weighs 8 or 9 thousand pounds. I have a couple of floor jacks but the largest is a 2 ton. Will that lift the right rear or is there another way. I use the bucket to get the front wheels up. I never really thought about the rear.

Thanks again,

Oh yeah, I need to replace some lights and stuff that have been broken. Do you know of a place online to buy them at a good price?


----------



## pearlandford (Sep 18, 2010)

*brake*

I have the brake pedals linked. I'll unlink them and check for a difference in resistance.

I'll check the springs also. This might be a good time to replace them. They are quite rusty.

Thanks for the info......I'll post what I find.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You might try your largest jack by be sure and squint, and be careful! I suspect that you're either missing one of the individual springs to the right pedal return, or it's just simply out of adjustment. If it has very little travel, then it should be adjusted. Also, are the tires equally inflated?


----------

